# Unclebucks06 seeded bermuda journal....failed...TIFTUF SOD to the rescue



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Starting my front yard by seed. New construction home in previous wild oak infested, pure sandy garbage.

This is after hours of leveling and grading etc.


This is my whiskey tango edge guard. Old school LCN trick.



This is today, I put out 50lbs of 10 20 10 over the approximately 6k area to be seeded. I threw about 2lbs of seed in there just cause I am getting it hydroseeded tomorrow and am a little apprehensive about proper coverage.





This is a little test I am trying using same seed/ sandy soil from yard. I did one with just water and the other I started with 5ml of RGS/greene start in 12oz of water then just fed about 40ml. I have only given straight water to both since. I will be adding max rates of RGS and Greene start to the hydro mix tomorrow.



Now the super controversial part is my seed blend. I have seen a post question it in the past, but my research says its good to go. Its a seed super store blend ss2000 of Riviera, Yukon and Princess 77.

Will post pics tomorrow after its hydro seeded.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

And just for fyi. I did my irrigation as well. 4 zones 17.5 gpm each of hunter MPs. 38 heads i think.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Forgot to mention. I have been watering for about 2 weeks now to get weeds to emerge. I blanketed glyphosate yesterday.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice! Anxious to follow your progress!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing the progress...


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Good luck on your grow in! If you haven't read this article from the University of Arkansas I would highly suggest you read it a few times. I followed it to a T during my renovation and was very happy with the results.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

@J_nick

Printed yesterday after reading your thread. Hope to be as successful as you.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for the complement. I'm glad my Reno can help others out. If you have any questions don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hydroseeded on Saturday 3/30



Its been 6 days on the test cups and we have germination. I see 2 in the NON GCF and least 6 in the cup with RGS/GREENESTART.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Wellllll. We got 3" of rain last night and pretty much ruined the reno on day 7.



Only thing keeping me sane is the st. Augustine in the back yard is dominating.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the heavy rains...

Curious, what kind of SA grass is that? Interesting to have seeded bermuda and SA on the same lot. I'd sooner invite a vampire through my front door than permit bermuda seed anywhere near my SA lawn. It's the worst weed I have...


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Palmetto St. Augestine in the back yard. I'm on a acre lot and the back yard is at least 100 feet from any Bermuda with concrete and hardscape in between. To many trees in the back yard for Bermuda.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Found all my seed in my neighbors yard, germinating nicely.

Pretty much scrapped the seed reno. Ordered 12 pallets of TIFTUF.

Stay tuned.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Seed was washed away. Had great germination in spots, pretty disappointing.

Did lay 12 pallets of TIFTUF, still have 6 to go.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Insane root growth. Sod is 10 days old. Gave it some RGS about 4 days ago.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Impressive, did you lay all those pallets yourself?


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Passat774 said:


> Impressive, did you lay all those pallets yourself?


Negative, i have a 3 pallet limit lol


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Just curious, why not have SA in the front also?


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

bassadict69 said:


> Just curious, why not have SA in the front also?


I prefer reel low Bermuda, back yard didnt allow due to shade.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

3 weeks


----------

